# non arrival acsi card



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi to all,
Has everyone who ordered the acsi card in Nov received them? Ordered mine 6th nov and still no book/card, emailed acsi and told it must be in the mail!!!!!
As we are leaving for our next trip very soon I asked them if they could send another set as I think Its lost in post(they say that it was sent 7th dec)
cheeky monkeys replied stating that they only send replacements when they get the originals back!!!!!! Hows that work then ?
MINKY MOO


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*acsi*

whilst it not much help to you id recommend using the original ACSI agent in the uk who really helped promote the cards years ago and avoid the many " band -wagon jumpers". The original agents posted mine weeks ago and are UK based and on the phone if post goes astray. Ill not name em in case its considered advertising by others who have started also supplying them recently


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I ordered mine 2 days ago and it came today.!!
Vicarious books and had the MHF discount..  

So if your desperate try them and if the other one comes, sell it on later.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

On 4th December I ordered the ACSI Book & Discount Card, ID Card and Campsites DVD direct from the ACSI website shop (same as I did last year). When we returned from a trip to Scotland just before Christmas, the ID card and Books & discount card had arrived under separate covers whilst we were away (the card through the letterbox and the package with the books was with our neighbour).

I e-mailed late yesterday afternoon to check on the DVD in case it had gone astray and got a reply first thing this morning to say I should receive it mid-January.

I hope you get yours OK.


----------



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

*NON ARRIVAL ACSI CARD*

A bit perplexed, my card was ordered on the acsi site so I assume its coming from Holland, ordering from vic books is a good idea as i could return the ones that I should have and claim a refund, many thanks

MINKY MOO


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I received an email today informing me that i will receive my dvd mid january. i received my book & card in december.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is cheaper and less hassle to have a standing order to ASCI

I just forget it

It comes each year

With EMail reminders

Aldra


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, I also ordered mine through ACSI and received both before Xmas. About 2 weeks in total, so very pleased as leaving on 23rd heading for Spain. Hope you get yours sorted out, and I think the suggestion to order again with Vicarious or MHF makes sense.

Good luck'

Gary


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Not sure if this may have anything to do with the issues you are having. I too ordered mine from Vicarious books. It arrived a few weeks ago followed by a duplicate a few days later.

I then received an e-mail from them explaining that a computer error had caused a duplicate of orders and could I send back the second set of books?

I wonder if this error has caused reduced stock and they are waiting for everyone who got double orders to return them to allow them to send them back out to those who are still waiting.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*order delayed*

I thought MinkyMoos delayed order was with ACSI not the British company Vicarious Books


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: order delayed*



andyandsue said:


> I thought MinkyMoos delayed order was with ACSI not the British company Vicarious Books


Yes, Thats how I read it.
Cant fault Vicarious, ordered several books and acsi over the years, always good prompt service.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: order delayed*



tonka said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> > I thought MinkyMoos delayed order was with ACSI not the British company Vicarious Books
> ...


I stand corrected the original post was not about Vicarious. I too have ordered several books from them without issue. However, they have had an issue as stated in my original post with regard to sending out duplicate orders. What impact that had on other peoples orders I have no idea.

Sory for the confusion, I scanned through the OP and put 2 + 2 together and came up with 6....sorry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: order delayed*



stewartwebr said:


> What impact that had on other peoples orders I have no idea.


I have ordered the ACSI book from Vicarious in the last few days. Order was posted straight away so they do not appear to have an issue with stock.

JohnW


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, what is the MHF discount on the book and how do I get it?

Thanks & Happy New Year to all  

Mrs T


----------



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

HI everyone,
Just need to clarify how I ordered the missing card, this will the 2nd year that I will have had my acsi membership,this is set up as direct debit via acsi website and automatically taken each year to get a good price,this was taken on the 7th Nov. I was assured that these would be with everyone by Christmas and planned accordingly.
My request for a replacement has met a brick wall with ACSi saying they will only supply a replacement if I send them the Items that I have not got!!!!! and at my cost of the postage together with no apology for this
problem of their making.
Needless to say I will be obtaining next years card elsewhere
MINKY MOO


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Hi.

They clearly don't understand what the problem is if they're asking you to return something you haven't received; presumably they think you have received it and want to return it because you are unsatisfied. 

Please remember that although they often speak good English it is not their first language. I sent them an e-mail which was basically praising their product, albeit with a suggestion for a slight improvement*, and they sent back a very apologetic response thinking I was completely dissatisfied with the product! I had used the word invaluable and they took this to mean worthless!

I'm sure if you go back and explain the problem again in very simple terms they will correct the problem. If not, remember that if you set up a direct debit through your bank then you can instruct the bank to refund you the money under the terms of the direct debit guarantee (note though that this does NOT always apply to a continuous payment authority (a.k.a.recurring payment authority) using a credit or debit card - these are to be avoided at all costs!)

* The ACSI Campsites DVD includes full details of thousands of additional campsites which have been inspected by ACSI but are not within the discount scheme. The improvement I suggested was that when showing the location of the selected campsites on the map, they used a different coloured tent symbol to show discount sites at a glance. If anyone else uses the DVD and agree that this would be a useful improvement, please e-mail them and let them know, they may then take it on board for future editions.


----------



## minkymoo (Mar 4, 2008)

*acsi card non arrival*

Thanks for the reply, you could well be correct on the interpretation of the original message so will try again but times running out, we leave for our next trip next
weekend with Morocco our aim as a final destination, not a place that the acsi is most needed so If It fails to arrive Its not a big problem just annoying when you plan ahead and
get let down. No problem and we are looking forward to some sun!!!!!!
MINKY MOO


----------

